# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  Did Scott Steiner Ever Compete?

## El Jugo Buen0

We all know Steiner has been taking gear for years now, but has he ever competed? He definately could do some damage...

----------


## DELTA9MDA

dont know if he ever competed. dont think he would do anything these days in bb.

----------


## The Giant Killer

No he hasnt competed in any bodybuilding contests. Probably gets more money in pro wrestling.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> dont think he would do anything these days in bb.


Yeh, his waistline lets him down and he doesnt have legs to compete with any pros.

----------


## nsa

He's jacked, but just like most others that are jacked his waist is too big to have a decent taper. Same reason why super mariusz doesn't compete.

----------


## yooo

No legs and if u've seen his chest lately, its like depleted or something...

----------


## bigbodyjosh

steiner and his **** synthol...lol

----------


## nickrizz

he looks horrible lately

----------


## Squatman51

does anyone have any pics of him

----------


## The Giant Killer

> does anyone have any pics of him


Indeed, I have loads of steiner pics.

----------


## The Giant Killer

more.

----------


## The Giant Killer

and more...

----------


## The Giant Killer

yep, more...

----------


## The Giant Killer

.......

----------


## Random

he wouldnt do any damage, and he has the worst forearms in sports history.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> He's jacked, but just like most others that are jacked *his waist is too big to have a decent taper*. Same reason why super mariusz doesn't compete.


have u seen ronnie coleman latley???????

----------


## The Giant Killer

> he wouldnt do any damage, and he has the worst forearms in sports history.


True, hes very impressive (imo anyway.) but still cant touch any of the pros

----------


## The Giant Killer

last one, for now lol

----------


## Random

yea i have Coleman is massive

----------


## Jantzen4k

rumor is steiner got Bicep Inplants!

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> yea i have Coleman is massive


yea but his waist line is terrible

----------


## J.S.N.

> last one, for now lol


hey coo man. when was that pic taken?

----------


## nsa

> yea but his waist line is terrible


He has a much better taper than steiner for sure. Ronnie's back is sooo wide and thick that it makes it looks like a good taper. He's probably got more weight in his back muscles than in most peoples entire upper body muscle mass if not some people entire muscle mass.

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> He has a much better taper than steiner for sure. Ronnie's back is sooo wide and thick that it makes it looks like a good taper. He's probably got more weight in his back muscles than in most peoples entire upper body muscle mass if not some people entire muscle mass.



good point...ronnie is def. a giant..but id take steiners physique over ronnies any day

----------


## nsa

I personally don't like eithers physique. I would much rather go for the look of dexter jackson, i would like to think im pretty similar in build to frank zane (in the offseason) just without the crazy shredded contest prep he had. BTW, he didn't get fat in the off season like some pro's do today. Just put on water weight pretty much.

----------


## The Giant Killer

> hey coo man. when was that pic taken?


Im not exactly sure when it was taken at a guess i'd say 1999-2000 ish.

----------


## YounG_SluG11

Steiner doesn't have all that great of a physique if you ask me. I disagree with whoever said he could compete. He's jacked none the less, but he just doesn't have it in my opinion.

----------


## vettewreck

I like the older days Stiener....back when he had long hair...got any pics of then???

----------


## The Giant Killer

> I like the older days Stiener....back when he had long hair...got any pics of then???


Sure thing chicken wing.

----------


## Sta11ion

He looks totally different from the past, personally he was my favorite and with buff bagwell. Those two had an awesome character and personality. To me those two are the best, also razor ramon that guy was a character as well. Its a shame that there not around anymore. I havent watch wrestling since, imo I think scott has a really good physique. 


> Sure thing chicken wing.

----------


## ManzNumero1

are they implants or synthol ?

----------


## ManzNumero1

Thread #13 Pic # 4 is just weird 
his skin looks like clay or silly putty

----------


## jollygreenGIANT

> are they implants or synthol ?


synthol.

----------


## Squatman51

> yea but his waist line is terrible


What is the measurment of colemans waist anyone know?

----------


## HammerCurler

steiner's chest looks ****ed in one of those last pictures (with the black back ground)

I wouldn't want either of those freak's bodies. Dexter/Flex/Shawn Ray/ Kevin Levrone or Arnolds ANYDAY

----------


## slizzut

wow he has no fore arms at all and he definetly uses synthol

post 12... last pic he looks his best

----------


## YounG_SluG11

> post 12... last pic he looks his best


Agreed.

----------


## scriptfactory

> I personally don't like eithers physique. I would much rather go for the look of dexter jackson, i would like to think im pretty similar in build to frank zane (in the offseason) just without the crazy shredded contest prep he had. BTW, he didn't get fat in the off season like some pro's do today. Just put on water weight pretty much.


Slightly off topic but I heard Frank Zane's contest prep included a crazy amount of T3. In fact, I heard he was addicted to the stuff for a while.

----------


## 19inchpythons

Scott Steiner is one of the most aestheticlly pleasing bodybuilders out there in my opinion (just because he doesn't compete doesn't mean he's not a bodybuilder)

----------

